# can anyone help im trying to wire up a stand alone speedometer 02m gearbox



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi all ive hit a problem as ive used a stand alone ecu to run my project beast,i need to wire a speedometer up ,as ive managed to sort a stand alone rev counter ,
ive a 2002 o2m 6speed gearbox and 24v 2.8 v6 4motion lump,which has a 3pin sensor,is there anyway around this i.e stripping the old v6 24v clocks and some how wireing it up ,as i only need a speedo so then i can modify it to work in my mk1 project ,any help /wire daigrams ,and info would be really helpfull


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: can anyone help im trying to wire up a stand alone speedometer 02m gearbox (adaptorman)*

Crazy Brits!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: can anyone help im trying to wire up a stand alone speedometer 02m gearbox (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

haha i know ,,im dam stuck must be a way of sorting this ,,,as i carnt be accelating down the queens highways ,with the amount of speedy camras not knowing how fast im going ,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

unsure if i can use a differnert sensor ,but ive tuck a few pics too
numbers are 602 179/1j0919149a /make says atw 2002 hope these may help
sensor in the box








sensor removed








inside sensor








sensor pins


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Hey, what kind of stand alone are you running? 
On to the subject matter, the 24v cluster uses a Can bus design and no stand alone, to my knowledge, is compatible with operating our stock tachs. I run DTA stand alone and tried to fiddle around with no luck.
-Things to consider:
Toying around with resistors while spliting the tach signal to both the stock ECU and stand alone ECU
Installing a secondary crank sensor which will serve as a sole purpose of operating the stock tacho
or you could screw all this and get a 5 inch ***** type autometer gauge.
The last option is what I did due to lack of time. Rpms are important to monitor, however it looks tacky. When this semester ends I will toy around with resistors and report my findings.
Good Luck
edit: interesting that vortex censors the word r i c e r.


_Modified by malezlotko at 1:20 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

wish i could help, but dont know exactly what the end goal is?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

He wants to get a signal to his MK1 cluster.
Heres a good thread that i remember on the issue of getting an RPM signal to a can bus cluster...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769823


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_He wants to get a signal to his MK1 cluster.
Heres a good thread that i remember on the issue of getting an RPM signal to a can bus cluster...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769823

think he is looking for a vehicle speed signal? or something?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Yeah, he just wants to find out how to use his MK1 cluster with O2M gearbox.
Like i told him through IM's, i dunno


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers for the replys guys ,yes what im after is use the a speedometer on my mk1 golf ,as ive used a standalone megasquirt 1 v3 which only has a techo output as standard,as the o2m gearbox has a 3pin sensor ,i wasnt sure if i could remove the speedo from the mk4 clocks and wire up up without haveing to run via the std engine ecu which i havent got ,as the sensor looks simpleish but when i removed the back of the dash clocks ,its like looking into a maze lol ,,,i also thought i wounder if or any car had a electric to manual cable ,as im sure ive seem these on some older cars ,maybe ford/mestros carnt remember off chance?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

You're probably best off running an aftermarket electronic speedo.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

ive sorted it cheers ,decided to rip the dash out and fit a mk4 golf,and use the rear clocks of the mk3 vr6 with the gearbox sensor ,did a tempory wireup and it pulses and moves the speedo ,unsure how correct but it works,,


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Maybe you need one of those tach converters.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

hi pal dont need any ,,job done


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

right wired the mk3 vr6 clocks and the speedo with the 02m gearbox , but i carnt get my rev counter to work thew my standalone ecu , dose anyone have any ideas how i wire the my megasquirt1 v3 as it has a orange tacho output , but when i try fit a direct feed to the rev counter pin on the rear of the vr6 clocks , it dosent work ?as im woundering if there something else i need to check or change,










_Modified by adaptorman at 7:20 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Lookin' good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RastaBOB (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

We need more info on this build








Got any build-up threads?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers for the responce 
quick run down mk1 golf caddy , mk4 4motion 24v and 6speed 02m gearbox, 334mm discs rear 4motion axle, holset hx40 turbo /rx7 intercooler/44mm wastegate/mk2 caddy dash conversion/electronic steering /17inch deep dish rims 5stud/side exit pipe , black leather seats/snap off steering wheel








power aim 400/450bhp
main probs i have is ive evern tryed the megasquirt site and copyed the same wireing and resistor 4.7k which still dose nothing ,so im thinking its a ecu problem , unless i can re wire the rev counter to the altiator instead? only other on the rear of the 28pin socket , ive found the feul gauge pin but soon as i either earth it or put a 12v feed it dosent move anyone any ideas ,,


_Modified by adaptorman at 1:06 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

VW hasn't 6 cyl clocks that will work with MS
If you have 4 cyl engine an MS , you can use any Mk2 golf or early Corrado/passat clock that use signal from ignition coil. But here is problem with speedo because VW hasn't electonic speedo and tach that uses ignition coil signal...
VW has : 
mk2/early corrado mechanical speedo and tach that uses coil signal
or
mk3/late corrado/passat /mk4 golf clock that uses RPM signal from ECU for tach and electronic speedo
You can use 6 cyl clocks (mk3/corrado/passat) with tach signal converter. Sppedo will work without problems. On gearbox senzor you need + , groun and third wire is signal to the clocks
pin 1 +
pin 2 to mk3 clocks pin 27
pin 3 ground


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

The tach output circuit in the MS-Extra hardware manual works on the Corrado/Mk3 cluster. The pullup resistor used should be 4.7k.
Just caught that you did that.. have you verified that the output actually works? I've done this on quite a few cars and never had a problem.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 11:47 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

cheers rallye , yes ive wired the speedometer and it works a treat ,,,its the rev counter im struggling with ,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i tryed searching for you yesterday and forgot the dashers in ur user name







speedo sorted , but after fitting a 4.7resistor (i tryed a varible one) and wired used the single tacho wire with the resistor then wired direct to the pin for the speedo and nothing happernd , i know the revcounter works, but they dosent seem to any pulse of feed from the orange wire ,,,woundering if u know the proper setings in the ms i have to double check there set right , which im unsure ,, if not carnt i take a feed from the alti or coilpack or cranksensor , thought id ask first as i dont want to damage anything ,,
and lastly u know the mk3 vr6 cluster i carnt get the temp or fuel gauge to work after double checking the wireing and evern earthing the fuel gauge pin and nothing happerns unless there are differnert 28pin cluster sockets


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

No temp/fuel you're missing power somewhere to the cluster. Jumper E2 to D8.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

carnt have i have a 28pin contector daigram here which ive checked the wires al the clocks and gauges move when igintion is switched on , but i carnt seem to get them temp and feul to move , have a quick look here ,see if u think ive missed some








pin numbers ive used
3/5 ground
8/9 oil wires
unsure what 10 is for ??
11/live
12 dash lights
13 igition live
21 fuel gauge
22/
23/ temp gauge 
24/25/ and 27 wired up
can u see anything ive missed


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this your build?
http://www.vwcaddy.com/showthr...age=2


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

I want to say cluster pin 10 is the tach, but I'll have to check the Bentley.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yes i have the right pin , its another megasquirt i have ,,dam thing ive had that many problems with it , i wish id never bought it ,,, as im now unsure what to check/do/etc


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

its my ms unit at fault theres no signal or pulses output from my megasquirt1 v3 unit any ideas of what the settings should be ?
if not any ideas if i can use the output from another part in the ms unit 
ive found the pins on the rear of the vr6clocks but if i earth the pin or try a live to the pins nothing moves on the gauges ,, anyone know why , evern thow when i turn the igition on , they both move a tiny bit , so i know theres power to the clocks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

The processor pin that goes to the 1k resistor in your tach circuit must match the tach output pin selected in the software. Your 4.7k is pullup to 12v, and not 5v, correct? 
If you take pictures of the board with the tach circuit I can probably see if there's something wrong with it.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

bare with me here as im no expert on ms or wireing







i was told that all megasquirt1 v3 had tacho output built in as std , ie the ornage output wire just shows a 4.7k resistor to the direct pin of the vr6 clocks , and im not getting anything regards a reading , i can undo and take some pictures , but i dont wont to damage anything plus mobile cammras are great for details pics ,ive tryed to use the pin 10 from the vr clocks , which only slighty moves if i touch the wire on and and off a 12v supply ,,








is there any u can see ive missed that may cause the tacho and feul temp not to work
pin numbers ive used
3/5 ground
8/9 oil wires
unsure what 10 is for ??
11/live
12 dash lights
13 igition live
21 fuel gauge
22/
23/ temp gauge 
24/25/ and 27 wired up
can u see anything ive missed 



_Modified by adaptorman at 7:28 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

MS1 V3 does NOT have a tach output standard, you need to build the following circuit:








Where it says 1-10k you use 4.7k. 
What pin is the orange wire you're trying to use?
I'll have to check the Bentley to verify the other stuff.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

more confuseing stuff , just been and feytched the ms and plug
on the rear it says ms1/e tacho out spr1/spark b spr2 /sparkc spr3 , but says numberof spark outputs as 3







and pin3 of the plug is a orange wire


_Modified by adaptorman at 12:09 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ive just opend the ms unit , and looked at the spr socket pins , which has
spr3 a red
spr2 a blue
spr1 a white 
also noticed all the 3 redleds at the flash really fast when the engines runing which im sure it did do before


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Yours is from the UK distro? Must be fully setup, ours here don't come like that unless you get it from a distro and request it. 
What circuit does the white wire from SPR1 run from?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

got a couple of pics if they help








and a pic of the spr1 as u maybe able to understand it a bit better then tbh


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

hi ive had a word with [email protected] and he said all his ecus had tach built in as std so should work fine with a 4.7k resistor ,i just carnt understand which i carnt get a dam rev reading while the engines runing ,, as i dont fancy runing around with the laptop plugged in to see a rev counter reading


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Check the bottom of the board the center pin of the transistor should go to a JS pin make sure it's the one selected in the software.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

iim not up on what im looking for tbh im looking on the board carnt seem to see anything with js on it ,, confuseing when ur talking to someone who dosent understand curcit boards , ill have a go at finding tacho setings and see what it says,, cheers


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

It would be on the bottom of the board.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

PIN 38 ON THE ECU WILL DRIVE A VR6 REV COUNTER IT IS THE CRUISE CONTROL PIN WORKS FINE FOR REV COUNTERS ETC.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (johnathon ross)*

right i will check as i know some pins arnt used/contacted on this ms1 v3 ecu ,is there any settings to be changed etc or can it be wired direct with the 4.7 resistor in place .


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

You need to make sure that the tach output pin on the ECU matches the one selected in software. That's it.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

right as u all can tell , im new to this ms techical stuff in the settings , as theres differnert ms any idea which it is , ms1 ms extra code and some have a few version numbers after it as they all seem to come on but have differnert settings







sorry as im not totaly up on how to use this as when i get the right version ill go into settings tacho settings and see what it says and let u know


----------

